# US to UAE Transformer ?



## KPisupati

Should I buy this before we leave the US or wait til we get there? Also if any of you have suggestions on a good place to purchase please let me know. I am bringing basically small kitchen appliances blender, Kitchenaid mixer, food processor and such. Also, would love to know what others brought with them as far a electric devices....We leave Aug. 2 so any quick responses would be great as I want to ship the thing...unless you think I should buy there


----------



## md000

I didn't bring too many kitchen appliances from the states for exactly that reason. Once here, I purchased pretty much everything. With regards to a step up/step down transformer, I went to Dragonmart and purchased a couple for those items that I brought from the states. They cost me about $30 a piece. You will have to ask around, but they are available.

-md000/mike




KPisupati said:


> Should I buy this before we leave the US or wait til we get there? Also if any of you have suggestions on a good place to purchase please let me know. I am bringing basically small kitchen appliances blender, Kitchenaid mixer, food processor and such. Also, would love to know what others brought with them as far a electric devices....We leave Aug. 2 so any quick responses would be great as I want to ship the thing...unless you think I should buy there


----------



## KPisupati

*1500 W step up/step down*



md000 said:


> I didn't bring too many kitchen appliances from the states for exactly that reason. Once here, I purchased pretty much everything. With regards to a step up/step down transformer, I went to Dragonmart and purchased a couple for those items that I brought from the states. They cost me about $30 a piece. You will have to ask around, but they are available.
> 
> -md000/mike


Thanks Mike, just found a 1500 watt step up step down transformer. However, I am assuming I can get the plug adapter anywhere is this a wrong assumption? Need advice from all you handymen/women


----------



## md000

Yeah, the plug adapters are ubiquitous here. The only issue I've had on the step up/step down transformer is that the cycles are not modified in the transformation process. Tech speak - the 50 cycle process isnt modified to the 60 cycle process. Therefore, some of the machinery doesnt work properly - my humidifier won't run past 5 minutes =( 

Here's what I did before I left:
Went through all of my electronics to determine:
1) If the wattage is 110/220. If the wattage is single 110V, then....
2) If the appliance is replaceable for <$100, eliminate, if not, then....
3) If the appliance >3 years, eliminate. Then, I had my list of things to bring.

I didn't have much left to bring thankfully. The biggest issue I ran into was my Wii. I blew up the power supply, but was lucky enough to find a replacement here. 

-md000/mike 



KPisupati said:


> Thanks Mike, just found a 1500 watt step up step down transformer. However, I am assuming I can get the plug adapter anywhere is this a wrong assumption? Need advice from all you handymen/women


----------



## KPisupati

*Thanks Mike!*

Thanks Mike! Transformer was recommended by some ladies on the xx and more than sufficient for blender etc so I should be good. Any other advice about things to bring from US. They are packing us up on July 15th, still can't get my head around the move


----------



## md000

I would just buy a blender here. They are pretty inexpensive.

Things that I've found useful from the States:

- White undershirts (especially if you need L, XL or larger)
- Athletic socks (same with the large sizes)
- Crocs (just due to expense)
- a NTSC DVD Player (if you are bringing DVDs) - this is just the regular player you have from KMart/Target in the States. They use a different system here.
- Tums. I have yet to find them here. Actual Tums brand 
- Hardcore computer supplies (if you are into computer devices -- like Network Attached Servers/high end devices)
- a SlingCatcher (to attach to your Slingbox if you have one) to watch the Gophers lose this fall  
- Marriage license and all diplomas
- Ear plugs if you use them

Feel free to PM if you have any more questions.

-md000/mike





KPisupati said:


> Thanks Mike! Transformer was recommended by some ladies on the ********** forum and more than sufficient for blender etc so I should be good. Any other advice about things to bring from US. They are packing us up on July 15th, still can't get my head around the move


----------



## phillysam

I think I may have just done that to my Wii, I plugged it into a convertor I got in the States and when I turned on the outlet there was a loud "pop." Where did you go to get a new UAE power cord? And these work fine with a Wii from the U.S.?







md000 said:


> Yeah, the plug adapters are ubiquitous here. The only issue I've had on the step up/step down transformer is that the cycles are not modified in the transformation process. Tech speak - the 50 cycle process isnt modified to the 60 cycle process. Therefore, some of the machinery doesnt work properly - my humidifier won't run past 5 minutes =(
> 
> Here's what I did before I left:
> Went through all of my electronics to determine:
> 1) If the wattage is 110/220. If the wattage is single 110V, then....
> 2) If the appliance is replaceable for <$100, eliminate, if not, then....
> 3) If the appliance >3 years, eliminate. Then, I had my list of things to bring.
> 
> I didn't have much left to bring thankfully. The biggest issue I ran into was my Wii. I blew up the power supply, but was lucky enough to find a replacement here.
> 
> -md000/mike


----------



## md000

phillysam said:


> I think I may have just done that to my Wii, I plugged it into a convertor I got in the States and when I turned on the outlet there was a loud "pop." Where did you go to get a new UAE power cord? And these work fine with a Wii from the U.S.?


Yep, you screwed the entire power cord. They will NOT work fine from the U.S. You need a proper 220v power adapter (those in the US are only 110v; compared to the Japanese ones which are 110-220v like your laptop adapters). I searched everywhere here for one and found one in the best of places: Ajman City Centre Mall (near my work). 

You know those weird "have everything in the electronics kitchen sink" kiosk/sales booths in the mall walkways? That's where I got mine. Now, it wasn't on the booth, instead they had it in the back. Plus, after checking the prices, it was cheaper to replace here than in the States! 

If you live in Dubai, I'd recommend a couple of different malls (they all have different stocks), but no more than one or two of the kiosks per mall (since they are essentially the same store). 

A final option, one I always love, Dragon Mart. They have everything - you just have to ask...in Chinese.

-md00/mike


----------



## Elphaba

You can buy the proper adapter/transformer things in Sharaf DG.
-


----------



## phillysam

md000 said:


> Yep, you screwed the entire power cord. They will NOT work fine from the U.S. You need a proper 220v power adapter (those in the US are only 110v; compared to the Japanese ones which are 110-220v like your laptop adapters). I searched everywhere here for one and found one in the best of places: Ajman City Centre Mall (near my work).
> 
> You know those weird "have everything in the electronics kitchen sink" kiosk/sales booths in the mall walkways? That's where I got mine. Now, it wasn't on the booth, instead they had it in the back. Plus, after checking the prices, it was cheaper to replace here than in the States!
> 
> If you live in Dubai, I'd recommend a couple of different malls (they all have different stocks), but no more than one or two of the kiosks per mall (since they are essentially the same store).
> 
> A final option, one I always love, Dragon Mart. They have everything - you just have to ask...in Chinese.
> 
> -md00/mike




Ok, thanks! I live in Abu Dhabi so I'll check the malls here.


----------



## justlooking

md000 said:


> Yep, you screwed the entire power cord. They will NOT work fine from the U.S. You need a proper 220v power adapter (those in the US are only 110v; compared to the Japanese ones which are 110-220v like your laptop adapters). I searched everywhere here for one and found one in the best of places: Ajman City Centre Mall (near my work).
> 
> 
> So knowing what you know now, would you have brought your Wii? We're debating whether we should sell ours and buy a new one or a Play Station 3 when we arrive. Let me know what you think. Leaving in a couple of weeks.
> Thanks.


----------



## md000

justlooking said:


> md000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you screwed the entire power cord. They will NOT work fine from the U.S. You need a proper 220v power adapter (those in the US are only 110v; compared to the Japanese ones which are 110-220v like your laptop adapters). I searched everywhere here for one and found one in the best of places: Ajman City Centre Mall (near my work).
> 
> 
> So knowing what you know now, would you have brought your Wii? We're debating whether we should sell ours and buy a new one or a Play Station 3 when we arrive. Let me know what you think. Leaving in a couple of weeks.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two problems that I have had with my US-purchased Wii:
> 
> 1) The energy issue (now solved), as described previously.
> 2) My US-purchased Wii runs on NTSC, while many of the discs available here are on PAL. I've solved this through strategic purchases in America (on half.com) and when friends/family visit (or I visit them), they bring a CD-holder full of new games to my home. There are supposedly ways around it, but, bleh - its not that important.
> 
> Really, I'd just bring what you have.
> 
> -md000/mike
Click to expand...


----------



## Jynxgirl

I just use 110 to 220v transformers all over my home  Works fine and I didnt have to bother finding new gadgets.


----------

